# Deer blow, is that spot ruined?



## Jcomer23 (Jul 21, 2010)

Question for you guys. One of the properties that I am hunting is a huge cornfield leading into a 25 acre woodlots. In the middle of the cornfield is a huge drainage type area that's about 50yds wide. As I was coming out of the woods I bumped 4 deer that were hanging out in the open area. It was dark enough that I could quite tell what all they were, but all 4 of them blew at me as I was coming into the clearing. They then disaapeared into the corn. This is the first deer sighting I've had so far this season. I am headed back out on Sunday evening and am now thinking of setting up on the edge of the woodlot, near the clearing. Since those deer blew, is that spot ruined or do you think that if I give them a couple days, they may return?


----------



## deadeyedave2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nah, they will be back this weekend.


----------



## Northmo (Sep 25, 2013)

Not ruined


----------



## cstet (Oct 12, 2011)

I have personally witnessed this many times, and no, that spot is not ruined. I have had both bucks and does blow and have had deer come back sometimes the same evening. I would head back there sunday and hunt!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

No. Deer blow at all kinds of stuff and for lots reasons.


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

They will be back, last weekend had a doe and fawn come from downwind and blow. They left and came back four times in two hours. I could have shot them each time. It got to the point that I was waving my hands at them to try and get them to leave me alone.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

No, wouldn't worry about it at all. Good luck!


----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to hunt ever again if this was true. It's going to happen. Best of luck.


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

Doubt it. I have bumped quite a few deer in some of my spots, but it hasn't ruined them yet. Obviously I don't try and do it though..


----------



## Jcomer23 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good to know thanks guys, hope it works out.


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Jcomer23 said:


> Good to know thanks guys, hope it works out.


I bet they came back after you were gone, it happens.


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

Had a deer blow at me, then 15 min later a buck came trotting in! I thought my stand was ruined but it turned out okay!


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Not ruined, IMO. Ive had them coming right back, same day/next day


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

You'll be ok in a day or so.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

A few years ago I personally witnessed how deer react to another deer blowing. I had a big old wise doe blow at me, over and over, just outside of bow range. While she was carrying on, there were several other deer in the small field with her. 

Guess what? The first time she blew, everyones head snapped up. They looked around. She continued to blow. After about a minute of this nonsense, the other deer simply went back to feeding. She kept blowing and blowing....and actually got louder and louder, as if she was getting MAD! Nobody payed any attention to her, except for me-I was actually laughing out loud at this whole show. 

Your spot is fine, dont sweat it.


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2011)

A blow is what, 2 seconds long and audible for 100 yards? It's fine, not like the area is marked in anyway.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

CarpCommander said:


> A few years ago I personally witnessed how deer react to another deer blowing. I had a big old wise doe blow at me, over and over, just outside of bow range. While she was carrying on, there were several other deer in the small field with her.
> 
> Guess what? The first time she blew, everyones head snapped up. They looked around. She continued to blow. After about a minute of this nonsense, the other deer simply went back to feeding. She kept blowing and blowing....and actually got louder and louder, as if she was getting MAD! Nobody payed any attention to her, except for me-I was actually laughing out loud at this whole show.
> 
> Your spot is fine, dont sweat it.


i believe it was two yrs ago, i posted about an 'ol nag that blew at me 140+ times ,in a row!
her eyes had to have been popping out.......she would stop for about a min. then right back at it
after about 10 mins of this ,i started to get pizzed,that she wouldn't quit.
so i just yelled at her............GET OUT OF HERE.......that did it,i climbed down and went home.


----------



## srodgers22 (Jun 3, 2014)

They will be bak, maybe even tomorrow. the doe's snort typcally when they catch your wind and sometimes stomp at you as if to see if they can get you to move into there vision. but they will be back.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

You have no worries. I walked into a spot I have set up early Sunday morning (still dark) and I had 2 doe blow at me. One blew when I was about 50 yds from my stand and the other at about 35 yds. Shortly after getting in my stand and set up I had a deer come in the same trail I walked in and mill around for roughly 10 mins within 12 yds of my stand. Same day I had 2 yearling doe walk into the area at 9 am.


----------



## FairchildG1 (Jul 10, 2014)

About the same story as the rest of the guys here, opening day this year, walked into my spot and busted out 5 or 6 deer by the sounds and sight of it, turned on my red light when I got in the woods (pitch black, couldn't go in lights out) look up, right there was a doe at 10 yards, she blew, the others blew, they all ran off blowing, two hours later, they were back at 15 yards. Gave it a few days and went back out there. Just pay attention to your scent control and play the wind and you'll be just fine.


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

cda said:


> A blow is what, 2 seconds long and audible for 100 yards? It's fine, not like the area is marked in anyway.


Not from the blowing but typically when a deer blows it will also stamp. When a deer stamps it actually releases scent from the interdigital gland, marking some type of danger in the area.

I had never heard of this before, but a couple years had a doe stamp several times and then blow out. A couple hours later a different doe came down the same trail, hit that same spot, she turned and bolted right back where she came from.

The area is not ruined for good but you may have deer on alert for the rest of the day.


----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

My dog chases the deer out of my yard and twenty minutes to half an hour later they are back munching on my willows, clover and acorns.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Being that dark out, they couldn't tell what you were either. Deer blow all the time at things in their natural environment. This won't affect the hunting much and they will definately be back in there this weekend. Good luck.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Heck no... I shot one Saturday while a doe was blowing at me. They're curious critters and now delicious! LOL


----------



## burritosandbeer (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey, I had the same doe blow at me at least 3 times one evening.

She kept getting at just the right spot to catch the spinning winds, get a whiff of me, then blow and run. Then 15-30 minutes she came back down, and would repeat it when the wind swirled again.

Ended up finding enough marks to identify her, and named her Monica. She apparently loves to blow (and no my name isn't Bill Clinton). Shes on the hit list for the antlerless tags


----------



## fletchurown (Sep 1, 2010)

As everyone has said, your fine. Chances are if they didnt smell you, they had no idea what you were. Even so, they will be back. On several occasions I have blown back at them if i know they werent down wind and caught my scent and they will think your just another deer and they will hush and go on about their business.


----------



## ruttin2 (Nov 8, 2012)

tmead said:


> They will be back, last weekend had a doe and fawn come from downwind and blow. They left and came back four times in two hours. I could have shot them each time. It got to the point that I was waving my hands at them to try and get them to leave me alone.


Why would u want deer to leave u alone? Deer feel more comfortable when other deer are around so why would u wanna spoke deer away from you? Were u sitting in a tree hunting somthing els other than deer I'm very confuse why u would go deer hunting and wanna scare deer away from u..


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

If deer abandoned every area where they blew and took off they wouldn't have any place to go to.


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## VAarrowslinger (Sep 12, 2007)

No.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

I bumped 12 deer out of a cut bean field tonight leaving the stand....They'll be back, same time, same place tomorrow


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

deerhunter3241 said:


> Being that dark out, they couldn't tell what you were either. Deer blow all the time at things in their natural environment. This won't affect the hunting much and they will definately be back in there this weekend. Good luck.


Are you serious? You do realize deer can see very well in the dark don't you.


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

ruttin2 said:


> Why would u want deer to leave u alone? Deer feel more comfortable when other deer are aroundu..


Not when they are blowing and stopping behind you all night.


----------

